# Motobecane Ti



## field3 (Nov 3, 2007)

I've been reading all the great reviews about MB Ti rigs. 

I've also been scouring the interwebs about how other Ti fabs are fairing too.

One thing I've noticed is that folks aside from MB owners have shared images of their Ti rigs failing.

Has anyone experienced this with their MB Ti bike? And if so, mind sharing where most of the failures occur?

This isn't meant to be a knock or a shill on MB as I used to be an MB owner. 

I'm just curious as I'm on the market for a Ti rig and MB is getting pitted against Lynskey for my next ride. Both for Road and CX.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

I've got the LeChamp Ti with Ultegra. Have been riding it for over a year now. No failures.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

field3 said:


> I've been reading all the great reviews about MB Ti rigs.
> 
> I've also been scouring the interwebs about how other Ti fabs are fairing too.
> 
> ...


People (including those in QC) are human, and sometimes things break. The long and short of it is a Lynskey, Seven, etc, will be a better bike. The Moto will likely be the better deal. It should last forever as the welds look competent, if not particularly aesthetically pleasing. 

No reason to shy away from one, but don't buy it thinking you are getting a better bike than you would get from one of the custom shops.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Love my Moto Ti*

I'm curious about what you mean by "failures", but I've had nothing but great experiences with my Motobecane Ti Heat with SRAM rival. Sure, I would have loved to get a Seven or a Lynsky, but I just don't have that kind of money to spend on a bike.:cryin: I got my Windsor Wellington 3.0 from bikesdirect and enjoyed that whole deal, so they got my business again! I belong to a large club and am always getting positive comments from my riding buddies.


----------

